# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Already confused.

## Ezri

Allthough Im fairly academic I have always had problems trying to learn languages. Four years of French and two of German and I can barely say hello in either language.   ::  
Even so, I have just started trying to teach myself Russian. But I'm all over the place going from one internet site to another, as some teach the Russian alphabet and others dont for example.
Id be grateful to anyone who can offer guidance and would be particularly interested if anyone can reccommend a Russian language book and tape for people living in the UK. 
Thank you.

----------


## Lampada

You might find сэи's topic helpful: http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=13613

----------


## Ezri

> You might find сэи's topic helpful: http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=13613

 Thank you Lampada!   ::

----------


## Lampada

You are welcome.   ::

----------


## сэи

Whee...! My topic.   ::   ::

----------


## Ezri

> Whee...! My topic.

 Fame at last!   ::

----------


## Daanaya

I recommend smething by Euro Talk www.eurotalk.com. My non-Russian speaking friends and pupils like it a lot. Espesially the Elementary course.
Good luck in Great and Mighty Russian (Turgenev © )

----------

